# Smokin Buck Ferton review.



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

First, some backround on me. This is my second season and second board. Last season was about 20 days on an 08 Lib Tech TRS MTX regular camber. At the end of last season I was doing basic carving, comfortable grabing 20ft jumps and was trying 360's.
5'8"
175lbs
22" 15/-15 stance
Salomon F20's in 28cm
09 Ride Contrabands

Smokin Buck Ferton 155
Coming from my TRS I wanted something a little longer, rocker camber, and softer flex. That's exactly what I got. 

Conditions: Manmade snow that was all kinds of crusty early in the morning.

Flex: The flex seems consistant all the way though the board. I had no trouble riding a tail press for as long as the terrain would allow. For me the flex is exactly how I wanted it to be. I almost went with the Superpark because it was stiffer but I'm glad I got this.

Pop: I love the way this board pops. It doesn't get me much higher then my TRS did but it seems like it takes a lot less effort to get that pop and it is more controlled.

Cruising: Edge to edge I didn't feel it was fast but not slow by any means. Nice and controlled. I don't know why but this board was pushing me to go fast and I was loving. Once again I was loving the megnatraction on the ice I ride on in St Louis just like with the TRS. I didn't get any weird hooking from the edge grabbing too hard. I did detune the nose and tail and put a 1.5 degree bevel on the base edge. It didn't handle choppy stuff well.

Jumping: Did a few ~10ft jumps off a roller and it felt great. Stable when I landed but I could still pull out from a crappy landing.

Jibbing: My hill sucks and even though they didn't open until today they didn't have any jibs set up.

Other thoughts: The base is fast. Never felt any sort of sticking to the snow. The weight seems about the same as my TRS, maybe a little lighter. Most boards that say they come prewaxed have a very basic job but when I waxed this it seemed that it was a decent job and could easily be ridden right out of the box.

Pictures. This is what the base looks like after 4 hours on manmade snow with a combo of OBJ wax and Bluebird soy wax.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review, a few questions:

So flex pattern was uniform throughout the base, not a little stiffer on the tips? how about torsional flex?

How was high speed stability? how was carving on the shallow sidecut?

About the pop, did it feel more like a camber or like a rocker?



Still hoping it had better graphics though...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Basic flex seems the same nose to tail. I ment to check torsional flex today but forgot. I'll check tomorrw. Stability at speed felt great. I never felt it getting loose. Carving with the shallow cut is taking some getting used to. You can't rush the turn or your body will get ahead of the board. I can't compair the pop to anything besides my regular camber TRS. I'm going to be riding my friend 156 NS Revolver sometime but I don't know when. About the rocker/camber profile. It is the same idea as Neversummer but not as rockered. Sitting on my kitchen floor the board is nearly flat with just the weight of my bindings.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great review! What's the weight of the board like?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

UPS had the shipping weight at 6.5lbs My bathroom scale has the board with bindings weighing 9.5lbs.

Torsional flex is right in line with the rest of the board.

One thing I will be doing is getting some stiffer bindings sometime.


----------



## logantheninja (Sep 20, 2009)

I also got this board for myself like a early Christmas present, best board I've ridden! and nice burton stomp pad.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

A clip of me on my Buck Ferton to give an idea of the flex and pop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMHgr2iTiYw

Still loving the board and I hit 32mph on it the other night.


----------

